# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  điều khiển Laptop bằng điện thoại di động

## vietbac26391

em có nghe nói là điện thoại di động có thể điều khiển laptop đúng không? em có sử dụng thử chương trình "phone remote control" nhưng ko có tác dụng. em đang sài win xp sp2 và điện thoại nokia 5300.vậy có ai có thể chỉ em làm sao điều khiển được ko? em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## 53caugiay

uh đúng là điều khiển được .mình đã được đọc qua một lần .nhưng đó chỉ là điều khiển tắt máy tính thông qua một tin nhắn thôi

mình cũng ko hiểu kỹ về cái này lắm .nên ko giúp được bạn 

mình chỉ có tài liệu về phương pháp dùng điều khiển ti vi điều khiên vi tính thôi !

----------


## mrtho88hnn

remote ti vi có thể điều khiển dc laptop sao anh thiêm? hay nhỉ! em mới nghe lần đầu đó

----------


## thangnguyenseo

có dụ remote tivi điều khiển máy tính nữa ah.vậy chỉ em lun được ko? mà latop va remote có cần thêm tính năng và chuỏng trình gì không củng như về nhà sản xuất có cần sự tương thích giữa chúng không?em cảm ơn nhiều

----------

